# where do i buy these cubes on lighttake?



## buelercuber (Jul 11, 2010)

OK hey guys, I'm ordering a few cubes from lighttake and i have already found a Guhong, and a FII on their site, yet I can't find a Haiyan-memory, I don't know what a Haiyan-memory would be or look like exactly :S , can you guys tell me which one is a Haiyan-memory on light take? 

,thanks


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 11, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> OK hey guys, I'm ordering a few cubes from lighttake and i have already found a Guhong, and a FII on their site, yet I can't find a Haiyan-memory, I don't know what a Haiyan-memory would be or look like exactly :S , can you guys tell me which one is a Haiyan-memory on light take?
> 
> ,thanks



lol. Haiyan memory is an A-V with modded corners. Either mod it yourself or buy from another store, because haiyan memory's cost like 20 bucks


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 11, 2010)

Haiyan memorys are not mass produced so lightake does not have them


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 11, 2010)

No Haiyan Memories on Lightake since they're not mass-produced. You can get an AV and mod it yourself.

white
black


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 11, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > OK hey guys, I'm ordering a few cubes from lighttake and i have already found a Guhong, and a FII on their site, yet I can't find a Haiyan-memory, I don't know what a Haiyan-memory would be or look like exactly :S , can you guys tell me which one is a Haiyan-memory on light take?
> ...



Thanks!! well then is there a AV on lightake?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 11, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> No Haiyan Memories on Lightake since they're not mass-produced. You can get an AV and mod it yourself.
> 
> white
> black



Yay! thank you


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 11, 2010)

If you don't mind paying an extra $10, here's it is: http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167


----------



## splinteh (Jul 12, 2010)

Do they have a JSK Clone/Type Q?


----------



## Samania (Jul 12, 2010)

Lightake doesnt sell haiyan memorys. 

But Speedcubeshop and Cube depot has them.


----------

